# Just In- Cushion Case Amphibia



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Newly arrived Amphibia, courtesy of mcb2007 aka Rob. Very nice too. I can't quite believe I'm saying it, but I've even missed the wobbly crown!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Newly arrived Amphibia, courtesy of mcb2007 aka Rob. Very nice too. I can't quite believe I'm saying it, but I've even missed the wobbly crown!


Lovely , missing it already


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice Alex, the wobbly crown is there for a reason.  And very good reason it is.


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice watch but could you please take closer picture? that's will really amazing


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

They are nice aren't they? I also like the laptop background shot.


----------

